# Transfer wrinkle



## Dshel (Mar 18, 2019)

I am using 3g opaque printed on epsom c88+ with pigment ink. I am pressing @350f for 20 sec. The designs come out perfect. But when I wash cold inside out the image gets a wrinkled look to it and sometimes cracks when stretched. What am I doing wrong? Please help


----------



## gulfsidebill (Feb 28, 2019)

Start by contacting your vendor or the manufacturer...They should be more than willing to help you 
Speaking from 45+ years of industry experience Good Luck!


----------



## olga1 (May 11, 2014)

375 for 30 seconds


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Application Instructions

Remove the backing paper from the printed image.
Place the Heat Transfer Paper on top of the garment with the image facing up (right reading to you).
Completely cover the image with the ironing sheet.
Place a piece of spare material over the ironing sheet.
Press for 30 seconds at 350°F using medium pressure.
Once cold peel away ironing sheet in a smooth even motion.


----------

